# Help me out here.......



## vitalspark (Jan 15, 2006)

Here comes _Lady Gail_ N117 to discharge at Tarbert Fish Market.

There goes her entire catch, straight to Spain, without so much as a single prawn ending up on a Scottish plate.

Help me out here......why are we stripping our marine assets to send them all to Spain? Surely the transport costs involved must mean that the end product must retail for far more in Spain than it would in UK? What am I missing?

Dave


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahaha! That Spaniard most likely flew them to Thailand to get them put in marketable shape and then they were flown back to England to be sold in the supermarkets........for ten times and more what the fisherman was paid.


----------



## vitalspark (Jan 15, 2006)

AncientBrit said:


> Hahaha! That Spaniard most likely flew them to Thailand to get them put in marketable shape and then they were flown back to England to be sold in the supermarkets........for ten times and more what the fisherman was paid.


Yes - and a carbon footprint like a rhinoceros. It's insane.

Dave


----------



## crazy viking (Sep 3, 2009)

thats what happened when ted heath took into common market signed away our fishing rights the british fishing fleet gets smaller while the rest of europe gets bigger and the spanish are the worse for building bigger fishing boats to fish in british waters we no longer live in a free country we are the slaves of the EU


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

You mean that they actually build bigger fish vacuums than the one that everyone in Lerwick was fawning over before it broke down after first trip?


----------

